# Teamspeak Server geht net.....



## k4mui (16. Januar 2005)

Hi ich hab mir den TS2 server geholt und installed und alles eingerichtet nur kann keiner connecten hab auch alle ports schon freigeschaltet woran liegts ? (ich hab den T-Sinus 154 dsl router)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Ohne Fehlermeldung / genauere Fehlerbeschreibung wird dir jedoch keiner helfen können, da auch wir nicht mit hellseherischen Fähigkeiten ausgestattet sind (leider ).


----------



## Erpel (16. Januar 2005)

Der User wurde erschreckt und das Problem gelöst.
Dem tutorials.de Chat sei Dank! - Das muss einfach mal gesagt werden


----------

